
Ask HN: Are you still using a “legacy” stack to build new stuff? - wprapido
By that I don&#x27;t mean web-only. Desktop, web, mobile, embedded, systems, enterprise
======
waihtis
Yes - fun story:

End of last year I participated in an investor meeting where our tech stack
was criticized for being "too legacy", when in fact (in the security industry)
it's pretty damn critical to provide robustness and integrity over
${LATEST_SHINY_JS_FRAMEWORK}.

It's probably good that relationship didn't end up working.

~~~
wprapido
Oh yeah the mania of chasing shiny new objects. It feels so familiar.

------
jamesponddotco
Depends on what you call legacy, I guess. I still use dedicated servers, PHP,
Bash, and good ol Perl.

Heck, I even "downgraded" as far as the cool kids are concerned, and went from
Ubuntu Server to openSUSE recently.

~~~
wprapido
Largely reminiscent of my stack. Awesome

------
josefrichter
If Rails + Postgres counts as legacy then yes, my usual MVP stack.

~~~
wprapido
A kind of it counts. It's a mature yet fairly modern stack.

